# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Select/Update champs blob (texte)

## agimation

Voil, je souhaiterais stocker dans une table donc un champs blob (db oracle) un texte (relativement court mais format: gras, couleurs...) et le grer (affichage/modification/enregistrement) dans une fentre PB.

Je rame... vous avez des pistes  me donner ??

Merci !

----------


## Bricowage

tu as essay une dw richtext ?

----------


## agimation

Bon, alors en ce qui concerne la saisie et l'enregistrement dans la DB c'est OK (j'utilise un controle RichTextFile puis UPDATEBLOB et SELECTBLOB).

Par contre, j'aimerais maintenant rcuprer mon texte et l'insrer dans une DW composite... dur dur !

----------


## rs

> RichText reports You cannot nest a RichText report in any way. You cannot place a RichText report in another report, and you cannot include a RichText report in a Composite report.

----------


## agimation

Merci rs en effet, j'avais biensr lu a dans l'aide.

Mais il doit bien y avoir d'autres pistes !! Un Ole control dans la DW ou ce genre de truc... j'ai essay plusieurs trucs mais je n'arrive jamais au but. Grrr vraiment PB c'est foireux !

----------

